# M. A. N. - Burnt Out Cab



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been experimenting lately with different burnt out effects lately. As you can see in some pics I have tried simulating carbon fibers as they literally tear into almost thread-like material, by using disinfection wipes. It looks 'OK' but not quite perfect. I have added more modulation effects on the cab and more weathering on the overall cab and truck as a whole.

The right tyre is flat. It is difficult to tell with all the ashes surrounding it. And yes, my reference photo had a similar attribute. I know most would wonder why the right tyre did not get burnt to a crisp like the left tyre...
In most cases depending on the degree of the fire and where it was most intense. I have seen photos with similar attributes.

I think , I am satisfied with the results , especially, after taking some outside photos of the model. What do you guys think?


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW!! If I didn't know it was a model I would swear it was real!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Very convincing job!

(P.S. I would suspect that the bulk of the fire was on the left side of the truck, that would explain the right tire surviving.)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome work and great imagination.


I think I see the ghoustly remains of the giant squirrel that ran out in front of the truck in your carbon fiber remnents. :angelsad2:

Hope the driver was able to escape. :Angel_anim:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yeah, the driver made it out safely. I have many people asking the same thing. All I can say is, The right tyre is flat. It is difficult to tell with all the ashes surrounding it. And yes, my reference photo had a similar attribute. I know most would wonder why the right tyre did not get burnt to a crisp like the left tyre...
In most cases depending on the degree of the fire and where it was most intense. I have seen photos with similar attributes. Here were some reference photos, that inspired me. There were many photos I used as references but here you can see some actual burn outs. Hope it helps:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Those model builds look so freakin' real.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

irishtrek said:


> Those model builds look so freakin' real.


Thanks. glad you think so.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very well done, the stark sunlight helps make it even more realsitic.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

tiking said:


> I have been experimenting lately with different burnt out effects lately. As you can see in some pics I have tried simulating carbon fibers as they literally tear into almost thread-like material, by using disinfection wipes. It looks 'OK' but not quite perfect...


Aside from seeing the edge of the base in some of the photos, this was the one thing that stood out in my mind and identified this as a "model" rather than a "real life truck fire". But then it occurred to me that I'd never seen melted carbon fiber, so I looked at some photos on Google and was surprised by how accurate those disinfectant wipes were.

However, under the heading of "constructive criticism" the melted carbon fiber examples I saw weren't white, they were an "ash" grey. Just something to consider on your next build.  Aside from that, it's another brilliant and wonderfully realistic build-up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> Aside from seeing the edge of the base in some of the photos, this was the one thing that stood out in my mind and identified this as a "model" rather than a "real life truck fire". But then it occurred to me that I'd never seen melted carbon fiber, so I looked at some photos on Google and was surprised by how accurate those disinfectant wipes were.
> 
> However, under the heading of "constructive criticism" the melted carbon fiber examples I saw weren't white, they were an "ash" grey. Just something to consider on your next build.  Aside from that, it's another brilliant and wonderfully realistic build-up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


OK. Thank you.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I dont have an expertise in regards to broken or melted carbon fiber, but it did catch my attention during FP1 at the Monaco Grand Prix Saturday morning. Here is Verstappens front end after the second impact. The white fibers should look identical to the black suspension pieces on the right. I knew they were made of carbon threads, but didnt realize how literal that description is.

https://www.gpfans.com/en/articles/1531/verstappen-monaco-crash-proves-he-isn-t-learning-perez/

As to the melted carbon fiber, I saw them as smoke damaged. :cheers2:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I dont have an expertise in regards to broken or melted carbon fiber, but it did catch my attention during FP1 at the Monaco Grand Prix Saturday morning. Here is Verstappens front end after the second impact. The white fibers should look identical to the black suspension pieces on the right. I knew they were made of carbon threads, but didnt realize how literal that description is.
> 
> https://www.gpfans.com/en/articles/1531/verstappen-monaco-crash-proves-he-isn-t-learning-perez/
> 
> As to the melted carbon fiber, I saw them as smoke damaged. :cheers2:


Darn fine example. Thank you for the photo.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:surprise:!!!!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you John.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Astounding. Your work never fails to amaze me.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

pob63 said:


> Astounding. Your work never fails to amaze me.


Thank you kindly. Glad you like the final result.


----------

